# Personalised Number Plates



## breney (May 7, 2014)

As with the title, what are peoples opinions on personalised number plates. What do you have? And does anyone know how to go about getting plates that don't seem to fit the DVLA styles. i.e. TI55UE, M0RGAN, JAM3S. (I've seen all of those on the roads)


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I have B20 ost. (Boost)


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

i love private reg , got 1 i think can make a car look better lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I used to have
L1 kya. ( lik ya ) On my cossie in my younger days but stupidly sold it for a grand
Search googlr for cherished numbers but they dont come cheap nowerdays


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

AllenF said:


> I used to have
> L1 kya. ( lik ya ) On my cossie in my younger days but stupidly sold it for a grand


bet you wish you still had the car too allen.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Got one on the wifes A3, W31 JPB.

Got married on the 31st, last three are Jess Paul Bennett, wedding gift :


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Errrrrmmmmmmmmmmmm
Yes and no really. It was nice and looked the nuts but to drive it.. It was so twitchy it was a seat of the pants ( spare set in glove box ) ride. Even with the four wheel drive it would still step out at the slightest hint of a bootfull and it wasnt exactly economical insurance was a killer too.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have one and bought it in 1992 when I purchased a Mazda MX6 and wanted something special for it.
Never regretted it and it will pass on down the Family in time...something to remember me by...or not...lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Errrrrmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Yes and no really. It was nice and looked the nuts but to drive it.. It was so twitchy it was a seat of the pants ( spare set in glove box ) ride. Even with the four wheel drive it would still step out at the slightest hint of a bootfull and it wasnt exactly economical insurance was a killer too.


Lol you want to try a 2wd one with 500 bhp. My mate has one. God it's a handful.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The best bit of having p plates is that you don't have a year born date always
nagging you, or declaring its age to the World. My car is a 205GT...










Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A good private plate looks good. 

The vast majority are awful though. Half of them nobody can possibly work out what they mean or stand for.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im not really into them tbh, unless they kinda describe the car..my mate has CL58 ENZ (csl benz) which i think is pretty cool.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I love a good old Private reg! in fact i try and make words out of standard plates :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got 59 RD , 59 doesn't mean a thing , RD is my initials


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

My driving style is so aggressive it would get me into trouble if I didn't blend in.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

P40 CHG Chongy.


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

I've got a 3 number 3 digit one on the Coupe, it was on it when I bought it from my mate and has no meaning.
It's when the spacing has been changed or screws placed in odd places so it reads something else that I don't like.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have J333 MPG. Just my initials and the 333 is just random


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Errrrrmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Yes and no really. It was nice and looked the nuts but to drive it.. It was so twitchy it was a seat of the pants ( spare set in glove box ) ride. Even with the four wheel drive it would still step out at the slightest hint of a bootfull and it wasnt exactly economical insurance was a killer too.


sapphire or escort mate? luvs the cossies me:thumb:


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine is e10 mpn 
wife's called Emma got married in 2010 and my initials are mpn. Wanted something personal to us I don't like plates that try to say something but don't look anything like they should.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

empsburna said:


> My driving style is so aggressive it would get me into trouble if I didn't blend in.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

s29nta said:


> sapphire or escort mate? luvs the cossies me:thumb:


Noooo couldnt afford the saffy coss the insurance was double the hatch it was the standard hatch in black.
Never liked the escort cossie i prefered the rs2000 in looks
Anyway thats going off topic again


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My mate has H8 EVO(HATE EVO) on his Impreza


----------



## Steven286 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine is S600 RAM S for Steven ORAM my brother has K300 RAM always think it's smart when the cars are parked in my mums drive at new year, sad I know


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Best plates I see is in Chelsea embankment in London. These 2 parked next to each other, I believe are husband and wife and work in theater(hence the shakesphere quote plates)


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

M500DPP on my car (my initials) M500 MOL on the wife's car (Molly) MP 05 DAV on our MX5 

(Molly pickett/Dave) £250 each so no big deal but just a bit of fun. It does make you a bit conspicuous however..........


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Meh

I was looking at getting one then I thought of all the useful things I could get for the price of one I wanted and I've now gone off the idea

Yeah it'd bring a smile but so would the other things I could get with the money 

May still get one but who knows

Don't personally see the point in getting a cheap one with initials, means nothing to anyone but you

Km08jsk for example , may aswell have a standard plate

The other thing i thought of was that an easy to recognise plate will be easy to spot you out if you annoy another driver and it'll stick in their mind :lol:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

My wife just bought me one for the FRS. Only means something to me but guess that is the point in many ways..............Never had one before so makes a nice change and on a car that isn't a daily etc.
cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine










First part, because it's a five series - second letter group is my initials.

Had it on my previous e39 too.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I've got one that reads PEZ 6669 - Pez is my nickname the 6669 part is just because it looked better then any 4 random numbers but also got my car the nickname the dirty devil :devil:


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

I am waiting on mine coming back off retention CL04 ZZZ (claz) as claire is £££! 

Currently have my mums plate on the pug just now but that's going onto her cascada


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

On another note, 

I need some new plates, how do we all feel about borders, gb logos and 3d fonts?

I've always just gone for plain with just solid black font.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> On another note,
> 
> I need some new plates, how do we all feel about borders, gb logos and 3d fonts?
> 
> I've always just gone for plain with just solid black font.


Can't stand borders and the GB flag. I've got gel resin plates that's it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I had the standard on mine with no border or anything and looked awful so got a gb euro sign and border and it's loads better; though usually I hate flags and borders


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Border and drop shadow (silver) on all ours looks nice but using the original font does not attract the plod!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got a couple, but due to fees and me not being arsed any more these days, the plates don't match the cars anymore. My plate is on her car and her plate is on my car lol.

The constant one here is the one on the Benz,



This was left to me by my grandmother in her will and she only ever used it on her Mercs so if ever I have one on my drive this plate is rolled out. It means nothing to me otherwise, they're her initials and I'm not sure what the 43 means, I think it was the year she and my grandad met (1943).

This one on the S40 is mine; this car was my daily when we had the X5 so I put this one on here



My initials and the N8 was chosen because I bought my partner one with N9 (you will see why soon!) and I wanted the same letter and the number before because I am sad and I like the number 8 for some reason. These are pressed aluminium plates and I like them as they stand out a bit.

This one on the DB9 is hers, this is because when I got the S40, we had the X5 which came with a private plate (X5 LCE) so this one went on retention and when I got this, instead of faffing round with taking mine off the Volvo and putting it on this and taking this plate off retention and putting on the Volvo; it doesn't bother me in the slightest as I do still occasionally drive the S40 and it's not overtly obvious that this one is my partners name, not initials.



The N9 is relevant as we met on November 9th 2006 and it's Emma, but you can't get 2 M's in there but 1 is usually enough, it's quite a distinctive plate and in it's former life on our Freelander attracted enough attention to make it now instantly recognisable on the AM; her friends see it and think she's ditched me and won the lottery lol; it's my car and she won't drive it after crashing it into kerb and grazing the front bumper haha, the plate on the back is shaped too.

If I won the lotto, I think I'd invest in either 8 SGJ on it's own, or 29 SJ for good money, though I don't have £5k spare to justify on either unfortunately


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Nice!! How far do you have to drive to get down off that kerb, or is a reverse job...?


----------



## afoggo (May 5, 2014)

Got my plate for my 21st, AF being my main initials J my middle name and 8 is my lucky number  I know it's not spaced legally but I'm happy with it. Something slightly different


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ Nice!! How far do you have to drive to get down off that kerb, or is a reverse job...?


Ta  Yep, have to reverse towards the dropped kerb, don't usually park it there, driveway was being dug up when that pic was taken so it had to live on the road, though it's a private road and there's only 2 houses further down, both elderly drivers too so I'm glad of the folding mirrors haha :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

afoggo said:


> Got my plate for my 21st, AF being my main initials J my middle name and 8 is my lucky number  I know it's not spaced legally but I'm happy with it. Something slightly different


You realise when you're forced to get legally-spaced plates [and the Boys in Blue will get you eventually, with the proliferation of ANPR], your number will read OAF......? :wall: :lol:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Best plates I see is in Chelsea embankment in London. These 2 parked next to each other, I believe are husband and wife and work in theater(hence the shakesphere quote plates)


Have seen those plates loads of times over the years (at least 9 years) there at the start of embankment, always wondered who owned them.
Always pictured a classical actor, someone like Patrick Stewart maybe, standing there in the morning trying to choose a car, "to be or not to be, that is the question"...:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wouldn't mind VW12 WOB on mine.


----------

